# Loads / bullet selection for whitetail and muleys?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I know what I like to shoot a predator with, but I have limited experience with big game hunting. Have only ever taken one deer in my entire life.

With predators, I love a good expanding / fragmenting bullet but what about when dealing with meat you plan to harvest? What do you all like?

I have a 30-06 and plan to go deer hunting this weekend. I have some FMJ stuff, but need a good bullet for harvesting a deer.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Soft core expanding stuff that will retain its weight is the way to go. Something like a Nosler partition, Hornady interlock, or Remington Core Lokt are awesome. I also love the new ballistic tip expanding round like Hornady SST, Nosler accubond, and Barnes Triple-Shok. You can get Federal Premium ammo loaded with almost anything.

Here are some links for cheap but good and reliable stuff...

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=196583

http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/rifle.aspx?id=16

http://www.hornady.com/store/30-06-Springfield-150-gr-BTSP/

http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/rifle.aspx?id=260


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds(reads) like good advice to me. Are looking for specific load data ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Over the years I jumped around on weights, when I got into reloading I settled on 1, 165 spbt -- used in my 06 and 300, have shot deer,elk, northern moose and sheep, good penetration, mushrooming and minimal internal damage and they never went anywhere after being hit, my 2 cents worth!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What color deer are you gonna hunt?.

Deer aren't hard to put down as long as their hit in a vital area. In all my years of guiding hunters, IMO,the best deer round out of an "06" is a 150 gr. softpoint right off the shelf at a sport'in goods store. "No Remington ammo"---(I know I'm gonna get beat up for that).


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

These are pretty much my standard deer loads:
.243 100 gr. Sierra Spitzer
.25-06 117 gr. Hornady Interlock
.270 WSM 130 gr. Hornady SST
.308 150 gr. Sierra Spitzer
Get a big un Chris!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

got to stand with "CATCAPPER"--- friends, co-workers and my son use the 06 -- 150gr corelokt in remington (just joking about remington) but most, honestly, do shoot remington and some shoot the federal in the blue box.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

in my .243 I shoot 95 gr ballistic tips and in my 300 mag I shoot 168gr barnes TTSX. I used to use my old .303 british but I just shot whatever I could find and I never had one take more than one step after they were hit. But right now my fav is the .300 with the TTSX i could not ask for anything better.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris, my favorite right now is Federal as it is only $13.97 per box of .243, .308, .270 and 30- 06 right now at Wally World. But as you saw a varmint load will dump a deer just fine. It is all about bullet placement.







ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Chris, my favorite right now is Federal as it is only $13.97 per box of .243, .308, .270 and 30- 06 right now at Wally World. But as you saw a varmint load will dump a deer just fine. It is all about bullet placement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhhh!!! I was gonna tell these guys it took a .50 BMG from a mile away!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Shhhhhhhhh!!! I was gonna tell these guys it took a .50 BMG from a mile away!!


 Busted!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Chris 50 BMG!! I have taken deer with rifles from .243 and up. I prefer a small fast bullet sbt usually if I can find it. I am shooting 150 GR with my 30.06 that is the Largest bullet I shoot at deer.


----------

